# John Deere 5075M



## operator28 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a 5075M with cab and loader has anyone experienced any problems with the 5000 series tractors mine has a bad whine in transmission in 1st gear B range if so please share


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello operator28,

Change the hydraulic filter and check the sump screen first thing. If either of these are plugged it will affect a number of functions. Top up fluids.


----------

